# Critical super silver haze 4x4 tent grow w scrog



## Lesso

Hey all. Been a while but im back at it with another journal. Im pushing My little 4x4 tent with a new strain for me...critical super silver haze. These are from seed and so far they are looking good. These were germed and planted on october 24 and sprung up on the 27th of october. Which means that today they have been growing for 4 weeks. Im using a flood and drain system in 3 gallon smart pots with pearlite and a scoop of vermiculite. Im using floranova bloom in a modified lucas formula. Ro water as of week 3. All under a 1k hps hortilux inside a cooltube. I had an issue when i went out of town with a super high ph which is why im using ro water. Thats why they are a little stunted and the tips were fried a little. Its stable at 5.8 now and rises to 6.1 between addbacks. I also had a day or two of 90 degree heat ad my ac was tripped off. Everything is everything and im ready to go. The plan is to put in my sceen in a couple of days and veg for about 2 more weeks or until the screen is 75 percent full.
There are also 2 freebie autos growing in there as well. They have already started flowering and stretching. Purple haze and a jack herer something or other. They arent my focus. The cssh is and im looking to pull two pounds off of this scrog with no co2 added. Wish me luck and pics will follow. 

View attachment Emmy-Statue-Round.jpg


----------



## Lesso

ss1 middle followed by ss2 left and ss3 right. The autos are in the rear. Purple haze right and jh left. Ss1 is stunted. Ss2 and 3 are are really geowing quick. All but the autos are topped once. 

View attachment 20161124_023653.jpg


View attachment 20161124_023701.jpg


View attachment 20161124_023644.jpg


View attachment 20161124_023707.jpg


View attachment 20161124_023714.jpg


View attachment 20161124_023635.jpg


View attachment 20161124_023736.jpg


----------



## Lesso

They are sideways. Sorry


----------



## Lesso

They re vegged under the hps for 24 hours all the way. I turned it down to 400 watts for seedlings. I didnt put any pics of the sprouts as that always looks the same as anyone elses grow at that stage. But from here on out i will have plenty of pics. Thanks for checking out my grow.


----------



## Lesso

You and me both...im excited too. The flowering should happen in about 2 weeks. I dont think it will take the three of them much long to fill a screen.


----------



## Lesso

TLC said:


> I agree.
> 
> Nice and Tidy, by the way!



Thanks...i try


----------



## Lesso

Couple of days later.... 30 days old. The purple auto is shooting up pretty well. The jack auto looks like it might stay short. I will be moving them to another table to finish flowering under a 600 watt hps. Once they are out i can scrog the cssh. Ss1 is starting to come back from the ph shock after a few flushes. Its still too short and i might Move it out to the other table if it doesnt start to gain some height. Ss2 is a monster at 4 and a half weeks since popping above ground. Ss3 is a little smaller but still huge. I believe i can get them to fill a scrog in about 2 or 3 weeks. I had a little algae on my smart pots and in my tray so i added a little h2o2. All in all they are 99 percent healthy and i will post pics after i scrog. Also i need a new tent. Had this one for about 3 years and three moves . it has punctures and the zippers are failing me. I bought it used for 100 dollars. I got my moneys worth. Thats it for now
In order 
Everybody
Purple auto
Jack auto
Ss1
Ss3
Ss2 

View attachment 20161127_023327.jpg


View attachment 20161127_023333.jpg


View attachment 20161127_023402.jpg


View attachment 20161127_023349.jpg


View attachment 20161127_023354.jpg


View attachment 20161127_023340.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Some color corrected ones. Scrog is going up tonight. I needed a new pump for my other table. Pics when complete. 

View attachment 20161128_102148.jpg


View attachment 20161128_102137.jpg


----------



## Lesso

The auto in the far right rear is looking a little over watered. Im going to bring down the feeding flood cycles to one every 12 hours instead of 8 hours. If i need more during flower i will reassess as necessary.


----------



## Lesso

TLC said:


> Looking just awesome in there Lesso!



Thanks!


----------



## Lesso

Scrog is in place. I can also bring it down 6 inches or so...which i might do. Ss1 is in the front left. She may be killed soon. I dont think shes got enough moxie to push up to ss2 (far left) and ss3 (front right). Ordinarily i would take clones at this point, but this is the last indoor grow for a while. In may i am planning on doing an outdoor satori and green crack grow. The two autos are huge and on a new table under a 600 hps. Hopefully they finish fast as i dont like breaking up my space like that. Its way more opportunity for chaos. 

View attachment 20161129_092938.jpg


View attachment 20161129_093023.jpg


View attachment 20161129_093210.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Yeah i hate to kill ss1 but that might just be necessary.


----------



## Lesso

Its week 5. The girls are 35 days from popping above ground today. I have to be satisfied overall with the rate of growth....except for ss1. Its not her fault though. She just took too long to recover from the ph shock. Ss3 is very healthy and growing almost as fast as ss2. Ss2 is an absolute monster and i think i could have filled the screen with just her. I expect good things in flower. I will flip once they fill up the screen a little more. I will need to leave extra room for the stretch i expect. So in order of pics are the auto table...purple haze is about 34 inches tall by 34 inches wide.  Its the biggest and fastest auto i have grown. Then a group pic of the scrog tent. Ss2 is in the far left. Ss1 and ss3 are in the front. And pics of each plant. Does anyone know if its worth it to get one of those 3 in one monitors for ph, tds and temp? I see some views but if anyone wants to comment by all means do so. 

View attachment 20161201_093033.jpg


View attachment 20161201_092944.jpg


View attachment 20161201_093007.jpg


View attachment 20161201_093000.jpg


View attachment 20161201_092956.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

:dancing::48:


----------



## Lesso

johnnybuds said:


> :dancing::48:



Uh...thanks? I guess?


----------



## johnnybuds

Lesso said:


> Uh...thanks? I guess?



I Cant Wait For The Bud Pics


----------



## Lesso

johnnybuds said:


> I Cant Wait For The Bud Pics



They should be tasty


----------



## johnnybuds

Lesso said:


> They should be tasty



What Are You Using For Light To Bud :watchplant:


----------



## Lesso

johnnybuds said:


> What Are You Using For Light To Bud :watchplant:



1k hps hortilux


----------



## Lesso

TLC said:


> Looking stellar over there!



Thank you tlc


----------



## Lesso

Its not quite 6 weeks yet....thats gonna be thursday. So i thought some pictures were in order. Before tuck and after tuck. Tomorrow i will lollipop and turn the lights to 12 hours. So i will count thursday as day 1 for flower as that wil be its first full 12 hour cycle and its just easier to keep counting thursdays. Hard to believe im only 9 or 10 thursdays from chopping. Seems like we just started. So as you can see i have two monster bushes and one sickly one. Im only giving ss1 6 tops so 6 or less scrog squares will be devoted to it. All the rest of the remaining room will be needed for the stretch i think. It should be fun to watch. So glad you can follow along with me. Growing is lonely work and i like the company. If you have any questions or suggestions let me know. Sooooooo...pics 

View attachment 20161206_184225.jpg


View attachment 20161206_185113.jpg


View attachment 20161206_184236.jpg


View attachment 20161206_184242.jpg


View attachment 20161206_185103.jpg


View attachment 20161206_184231.jpg


View attachment 20161206_185108.jpg


----------



## Lesso

You might be right about waiting a week. Im not sure i can handle a weeks worth of growth. Im going to chance it i think. Good advice. I should have lollipopped last week.


----------



## Lesso

Feminized seeds.


----------



## Lesso

So ive lollipopped and tucked the three. Cleared out any thing under the screen. It looks like im gonna have a 4x4 of buds. Im waiting 3 or 4 days to flip. I just wanna make sure they spring back from such a heavy handed defoliation. As tlc pointed out it is stressful and i want vibrant plants when i flip. 4 days will let me know how vibrant. Included is the auto purple. Its full of budsites....im pretty sure im around week 3 of flower on her. So......pics 

View attachment 20161207_192533.jpg


View attachment 20161207_192544_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20161207_192552.jpg


View attachment 20161207_192617.jpg


View attachment 20161207_192614.jpg


View attachment 20161207_192611.jpg


View attachment 20161207_192820_HDR.jpg


----------



## Lesso

14 hours later and they have already perked back up. Im going to keep them watered and nutes topped off and otherwise leave them alone then flip on sunday. I will be counting monday as day 1 of flower...and counting and posting on mondays after that. I expect a carpet of buds and i am still shooting for a 2lb pull. This is where things can go wrong if i havent done my due diligence. I think we are good to go. I dont see any signs of shock. Let me say that this strain is pretty resilient and i am overall pretty happy with it to this point. Lets see how she blooms. Im expecting the sativa pedigree to give me some stretch. So....pics 

View attachment 20161208_102421.jpg


View attachment 20161208_102417.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Fun stuff right here...nice way you cleaned up the bottoms.. Mojo for bloom... looking good.


----------



## Lesso

Rosebud said:


> Fun stuff right here...nice way you cleaned up the bottoms.. Mojo for bloom... looking good.



Thank you!


----------



## Lesso

Found an unwanted visitor on my auto purple. Glad i saw her before i grabbed the branch. Its a moth species stinging type. The light and heat in my shed have fooled some moths into procreating i think. 

View attachment images~2.jpg


----------



## Lesso

TLC said:


> Wow, crazy on the caterpillar! I have never seen anything like that before.
> 
> And dang do your girls have major branching going on! They are just stacked with short internodes. Impressive.
> 
> Fun times right around the corner.


Very fun. Thanks for checking in


----------



## WeedHopper

Bet that bastage would hurt a little if he stung ya. Its funny how something so little can hurt so much.
Great looking grow my friend.


----------



## Lesso

WeedHopper said:


> Bet that bastage would hurt a little if he stung ya. Its funny how something so little can hurt so much.
> Great looking grow my friend.



Thanks WH!


----------



## Grower13

your growing in basically straight perlite?......... I've done that.........  how often are you flooding?


----------



## Lesso

Grower13 said:


> your growing in basically straight perlite?......... I've done that.........  how often are you flooding?



90 percent pearlite. 10 percent vermiculite. Twice a day for now. I will evaluate whether or not i need another cycle in flower.  Ive used this medium in several grows with several strains....it is the fastest growing method ive used.


----------



## Grower13

Lesso said:


> 90 percent pearlite. 10 percent vermiculite. Twice a day for now. I will evaluate whether or not i need another cycle in flower.  Ive used this medium in several grows with several strains....it is the fastest growing method ive used.




If the perlite starts being a pain to deal with........ you can switch to the medium I use chipped coco and continue right on with your grow style...... which I think is a good one and very similar to my style........ only I use 3 part GH plus coolbloom in flower.


----------



## Lesso

Grower13 said:


> If the perlite starts being a pain to deal with........ you can switch to the medium I use chipped coco and continue right on with your grow style...... which I think is a good one and very similar to my style........ only I use 3 part GH plus coolbloom in flower.



Never used coco....i will keep it in mind. Is the chipped coco inert with no nutritional value like perlite?


----------



## Grower13

Lesso said:


> Never used coco....i will keep it in mind. Is the chipped coco inert with no nutritional value like perlite?




yes....... just make sure you use cal/mag in RO or soft tap water........ if you got plenty of lime in your water(hard water) like I do you can just add Epsom salt for magnesium.


----------



## Lesso

Im using ro.  The ph of tapwater here is over 8 and way too much lime....it comes from a limestone aquifer. Plays hell with the ph of my solution.


----------



## Lesso

Ok peeps.....day 1 week 1 of flower. They have taken over thier space with vigour and are looking entirely healthy. Its time....past time actually. I should have flipped last week and defoliated a week before. Im worried about stretch due to the heavy sativa pedigree. Ss2 is incredible. If i were to look for a clone that wouldve been the prime candidate. Ss3 is no slouch either. Big strong branches with short internodes. Im expecting the biggest buds from her. Ss1 looks like a midget version. She is at least 2 weeks behind the others. But i may get some good flowers from her. My auto is bulking up...not good tricome development so far....that may change later. Im looking forward to chopping the autos and only having the tent to worry about. 4 weeks flower? Not sure ....i will chop when shes ready so it doesnt matter. 

Now for reflection at the halfway point:

Things I would have done better/differently....

1. It took 45 Days to get the screen to this point with two and a half plants from seed. I could have cut 10 to 14 days if i had planted 4 of these. They have been mature for that long. So cutting two weeks there gives me a better turn around.

2. Grow them into the scrog after they are tall enought to top. The branching in the plants exploded after training under the screen. That would have also limited the amount of defoliation needed and thus lessening the potential for shock. 

3. I need to research different nutes. The floranova has settled out huge salt crystals over time. That means that the chemistry has changed from the original formula and is probably not as effective. I dissolved the crystals back in after taking a sample. My friends lab told me that it was kno3 and nacl. I should have sent a sample of the liquid before i dissolved The salt back in. So...new nutes are needed.

4. Be set up for clones and build experience with the strain. I may do this in the future but i dont know if i like the strain. This will also be my excuse if i dont hit 2#...lol.

5. Get a new tent. During this grow i have broken the zipper and puntured the side. I would like a six footer anyway. 

6. Research led lights. I prefer quality over quantity. There is research that says led lighted plants produce more resin and have higher thc levels. That sounds good to me.

So...pics 

View attachment 20161212_152643.jpg


View attachment 20161212_152640.jpg


View attachment 20161212_152646.jpg


View attachment 20161212_152752_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20161212_152635.jpg


View attachment 20161212_152722.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Thanks. And if someone learns from this all the better.


----------



## WeedHopper

I learn something new in my life everyday and im 61.


----------



## Lesso

WeedHopper said:


> I learn something new in my life everyday and im 61.



Im the same way


----------



## Lesso

Couple of days into flower and the stretch is on already. I will do a tuck job on monday. I also have bread ties if needed to keep the canopy low and even. As this is my first real attempt to grow scrog im hoping that my yields will increase. Thats not to just mean weight, quality is part of the yeild equation as well. If i get the same overall weight but less larf/popcorn i will call it a success. So....pic 

View attachment 20161215_104320.jpg


----------



## Lesso

The auto is putting on weight. I have to yoyo some branches. Here are two top down views of the tent. 

View attachment 20161215_110329_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20161215_110349.jpg


View attachment 20161215_110444.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Day 7 of flower. I have done a tuck and tie down of the plants to even out the canopy. I have left the top 4 inches of each top to turn up and stretch. Hopefully this gives me the bud carpet that im looking for. I also trimmed some of the buried fan leaves and sucker shoots. They were pale green and not going to make it anyway. It seems counter intuitive to me to cut or tuck anything at this point, but im following the examples of others who have grown this way. I may tuck and trim all the way up to day 14 and i will clean out the bottom again at day 21. Due to the heavy foliage of this strain i added two fans to circulate the air inside the tent. I just had a bad feeling about mold and mildew due to the over-packed nature of this canopy. Also, the preflower budsites are all over the place. I took a few pics and will check back in once all the tops turn up to the light...which will prob be 2 days from now. If I had to use one word to describe this strain it would be vigour. 
So....pics 

View attachment 20161219_114519.jpg


View attachment 20161219_114454.jpg


View attachment 20161219_114506.jpg


View attachment 20161219_114501.jpg


----------



## Lesso

I forgot to mention that i should have used a stiffer net. The one i have is being pushed up in the middle by ss2. Also i will defoliate them after they pick back up.


----------



## Lesso

Haha...i know right? Heres a couple of pics from before i tucked and pruned. 

View attachment 20161218_201737.jpg


View attachment 20161218_201731.jpg


----------



## 400watter

Nice, I have a delicious critical super silver i have just put in 12/12 a couple days after yourself. Mine is under a 400w hps. First time trying out this strain myself. Doing lst and a bit of super crop to keep things nice and even.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> Nice, I have a delicious critical super silver i have just put in 12/12 a couple days after yourself. Mine is under a 400w hps. First time trying out this strain myself. Doing lst and a bit of super crop to keep things nice and even.



Good luck to us both.


----------



## 400watter

I'm still pretty much new to growing, this is only my third one. First one was great i did a bubble bomb by bomb seeds and got 3.5 ounce. Second one was 2 bubble bombs, one was more sat dominant and the other was indica dominant. Unfortunately the indica dominant hermied at about 4 weeks flower and polinated some of the other plant. I ditched the hermie and finished off the other one for about another 5 weeks as it was a bit behind. I got 3.5 ounces of that with the odd seed here and there. Glad i finished it off though as it turned out really nice. I'm aiming for 4+ this time with the critical super silver. It's looking pretty good so far. I can post a pic in a day or 2 if you want to have a look. It isn't as big as your ones though because my tent is only 2.5 x 2.5 foot.


----------



## 400watter

Good luck.


----------



## Lesso

Feel free to post your pics here. Id like to see the structure on your cssh.


----------



## 400watter

In a 6 gallon pot. Accidentally broke off a small top from pinching too hard so I think i may have to go lighter on the super cropping. I will leave it for a few days and have another go at a few more that are stretching a bit more than others. Only starting to see a pistil here and there. She definitely likes to bush out though. 

View attachment 20161220_180556.jpg


View attachment 20161220_180544.jpg


----------



## 400watter

I also lifted the light up an extra couple of inches because there was a bit of light green colour coming through. I used 4 55w pl fluro for veg and the hps is a lot brighter than the fluros


----------



## Lesso

How long did you veg? Have you just recently flipped?


----------



## Lesso

A little light green on the top is normal in the first week of 12 12


----------



## 400watter

Not sure of exact days of veg i usually just wait until the plant has filled up the space of the fluorescent bulbs. I'm guessing about 10 weeks since i planted the seed. I'm on day 5 of 12/12 atm. I guess I'm kinda expecting a pretty big stretch as cssh is supposed to be very much sativa dominent. I guess i will find out for sure over the next 10 days or more.


----------



## 400watter

The cool tube is 10 inches above the tops atm.


----------



## Lesso

Nice. You should keep me posted. I will have some pics later today or tomorrow. The stretch is real. I had 4 inches in as many days during the end of the first week.


----------



## 400watter

Will do.


----------



## Lesso

As expected they are all now stretching for the light again after being tied down. Some of the tied down ones are too short so i adjusted them to even out the canopy. I also trimmed everything under the screen again. Its tough getting under there to reach the back of the tent. There are budsites popping up everywhere. Overall im happy with this structure. I think next time around i will be better. I have learned so much about this method of training up to this point. It has been a lot of fun so far. 
So..pics 

View attachment 20161221_110850.jpg


View attachment 20161221_110836.jpg


View attachment 20161221_111108_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20161221_120721.jpg


----------



## 400watter

Looking awesome. Have you noticed the smell starting to get more pronounced now. The smell from mine reminds me of a canna short bread cookies I'm expecting it will have a very strong smell once flowering kicks in. You have done a great job filling that area up. I didn't want to fill all my area up just so i can see how it grows and stretches. Most likely will try the cssh another time and try some different training methods.


----------



## Lesso

Skunky and lemon pledge


----------



## Lesso

TLC said:


> Awesome looking canopy Lesso.
> 
> They are reaching for the sky!



Thanks... And yes they are. Even more so today


----------



## Lesso

Some pics. 
First is the auto purple haze....big fat colas that will be filling in. Im not too thrilled however. She isnt anywhere near frosty enough for me. The jack herer auto is frosty but due to it being blocked out by the purple haze isnt getting enough light. It is also 3 weeks behind thepurple haze. They have both been somewhat neglected and the ph has swung violently lately. I might just chop them and make rso soon. The critical tent is looking good. Although i had a flood in the room due to one of the drainages being blocked up. If you run flood and drain part of your daily maintenance should be clearing your drain lines. A lesson i have forgotten between grows. 
So, pics.... 

View attachment 20161223_110402.jpg


View attachment 20161223_110409.jpg


View attachment 20161223_110429.jpg


View attachment 20161223_110326.jpg


View attachment 20161223_110324.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Day 14 of flower. The bud sites are stacking nicely and the canopy is very full. I need to open it up by tying over some of the tops. This will also keep the canopy even. I dont know how much more stretch i will get as it hasnt stretched as much as i feared. That may be due to the heavy defoliation i did after week 1. That can slow or stunt some growth.  I shouldn't need to do any more defoliation until day 21 when i will clear out the undergrowth again. The auto purple is needing tied up every day as the tops keep falling over. It will be adding on a lot of weight these next two weeks. I will prob make rso out of it. These next 40 to 50 days will be interesting.
So...pics 

View attachment 20161226_102904.jpg


View attachment 20161226_102913.jpg


View attachment 20161226_102808_HDR.jpg


----------



## Lesso

I will post some filtered shots of the tent tonight to show the leaf color.


----------



## Lesso

I truly need another tuck job. 

View attachment 20161226_203517_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20161226_203541.jpg


View attachment 20161226_203535.jpg


----------



## miltyburn

wow, I have about the same timing of our crops
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I never used a scorg but I'm trying it out now home made I'll be following along[emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso

What strain is that? Looks nice and healthy...good luck to you


----------



## Lesso

Check these out..... 

View attachment 20161227_101253.jpg


View attachment 20161227_101300.jpg


View attachment 20161227_101313.jpg


View attachment 20161227_101320.jpg


View attachment 20161227_101331.jpg


----------



## Lesso

TLC said:


> Hey Lesso, thanks for sharing all the pics.
> 
> Things are coming along quite nicely for you I see.
> 
> Glad your stretch hasn't been as much as you anticipated.
> 
> All I see are loads and loads of flowers forming a lovely canopy!
> 
> Your auto's look good to me too.
> 
> 
> Following along.
> 
> 
> peace


Thanks...im really pleased so far.


----------



## oldfogey8

i am pulling up a chair, Lesso


----------



## Lesso

oldfogey8 said:


> i am pulling up a chair, Lesso



Im watching yours as well. Welcome


----------



## Lesso

Tuck job completed last night. Almost all of the tops are pointing up towards the light again. When i separated them out it was buds on buds. That was the last time i tuck this grow. Im going to letthe remainder of the stretch do its thing. At day 42 or so i will clear the undergrowth again. I already see some shoots under the canopy. There is zero usable light getting through so nothing good will grow there. 

View attachment 20161229_114209.jpg


View attachment 20161229_114255.jpg


View attachment 20161229_114308.jpg


----------



## Lesso

My 4x4 space is jam packed. I only had 2 open squares way in the corner. I have that carpet of bud that im looking for.  These next 6 weeks will be fun.


----------



## oldfogey8

that is awesome. did a scrog a couple of times. i was told by the breeder of my last couple of grows that the strain did not like scrog so i didn't. got really good results when i did scrog. maybe i will try it again this grow after seeing yours. thanks,


----------



## Lesso

oldfogey8 said:


> that is awesome. did a scrog a couple of times. i was told by the breeder of my last couple of grows that the strain did not like scrog so i didn't. got really good results when i did scrog. maybe i will try it again this grow after seeing yours. thanks,


So far i like it. I have grown a couple of strains that did not react well to training. These sativa dom strains are tailor made for scrog i think.


----------



## 400watter

Hey Lesso, looking great. Here's my cssh day 14 of 12/12. Stretched a bit since last time. Was looking a bit pale over Christmas so i was feeding every second day for the last 6 days. I'm in coco with about 25% perlite. I hand feed and would do feed/water every 2 days. She was very hungry so i was giving a feed every second day and about half a gallon of water in between. 1.6 on ec and ph at 5.8. I'm very happy with how it had turned out so far. Still a newbie and starting to 'read' the plant a lot better. Will keep you posted with some more updates every week or so if any one is interested. 

View attachment 20161230_180301.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Looks good 400. I will be surprised if you dont pull a 100 grams off of that plant. I like to keep a little extra nitrogen through the stretch. Once thats done i back off the N. That keeps them nice and green through the growth spurt.


----------



## 400watter

Thanks for the advice. I gave a feed just after taking that picture but didn't add any nitrogen because the colour is looking pretty good, a few lighter leaves on the top but some darker ones at the bottom lol. The stretch seems to have slowed down now but i will be keeping a close eye. My last plant i grew (bubble bomb) wanted a lot less feeding but at about 5 weeks flower it started to yellow up a bit, it was chopped at 11 weeks. I have been more vigilant earlier on this time around. All in all though i am very impressed with the cssh.


----------



## Lesso

Im impressed too. I cant wait to see how she smokes.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Beautiful canopy Lesso. You should get a really nice yield. Going to look insane in late flower.


----------



## Lesso

bombbudpuffa said:


> Beautiful canopy Lesso. You should get a really nice yield. Going to look insane in late flower.



Thanks bomb....i hope so.


----------



## Lesso

Day 21 of flower. Healthy and vibrant. I feel at 1400 ppm i am at my limit on pushing nutes. Some tips are starting to burn at 1450. Ph is pretty stable 5.8 to 6.2 swings every 3 days. Im adding 3 gallons per day to a 45 gal res. They are humming along. So....pics 

View attachment 20170101_163134.jpg


View attachment 20170101_163138.jpg


View attachment 20170101_163151.jpg


View attachment 20170101_163216.jpg


View attachment 20170101_163230.jpg


View attachment 20170101_163240.jpg


----------



## Lesso

If i find the guy whos been gluing all these cotton balls to my plants....... 

View attachment 20170101_163555.jpg


View attachment 20170101_163246.jpg


----------



## miltyburn

Looks like your about a week ahead of me when the flowering but still it will be side by side grows it's one sour Kush and 4 of what the state of Vermont bred it Cherry pie X Northern lights.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











got one that is going to be a monster. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso

Have you grown the cherry pie x nl before?


----------



## Lesso

Ss1 [ish]
Ss2 
Ss3 

View attachment 20170102_204001.jpg


View attachment 20170102_204008.jpg


View attachment 20170102_203948.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Three more 

View attachment 20170102_203933.jpg


View attachment 20170102_203939.jpg


View attachment 20170102_203955.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

that is one dense canopy. nice work lesso.


----------



## Lesso

Thanks OF


----------



## 400watter

Looking very good lesso, I'm looking into setting up an auto feeder my next grow. The weather here has been very hot the last few days 100+ and i have been struggling a bit trying to keep the temperature down. It hit 90 a couple times during lights off but lights on has been pushing 85, but only for a short time. The stretch was still going but i think it's stopping now. Cooler days ahead thankfully. The airconditioner has been going flat out.


----------



## Lesso

Heat is what i am constantly battling with. What kind of auto feeding setup are you thinking?


----------



## 400watter

It's a 33 gallon aqua feeder. 31 inch x 31 inch.  And about 8 inch high. Should just fit in my tent. I will most likely stick with coco/perlite mix. Or i may do a flood to drain like your one. Decisions decisions. I would probably be better off getting a 600w and a larger tent so i can run a couple larger plants. Keen on trying a scrog sometime too so i think the aqua feeder would work well.


----------



## Lesso

Im glad i did flood and drain with this scrog. Hand watering would be a chore. I already have to army crawl to do the tucking and trimming on the back of the screen.


----------



## 400watter

Haha, I have had enough of hand watering every day. I tried my first attempt at lollipoping today. Because cssh has stretched quite a lot there is a lot of stuff on the bottom that won't get any light from the 400w hps. The top canopy is unchanged to the most part. I hope you don't mind if i post a couple of before/after pictures and see what you think.


----------



## 400watter

Before: day 18 of 12/12.
After: day 20 of 12/12
One thing i can say for certain is the canopy is getting very good airflow top and bottom now. There was way too much foliage around the bottom and the top has filled up the majority of space i have. 

View attachment 20170103_190541.jpg


View attachment 20170103_190535.jpg


View attachment 20170105_020408.jpg


View attachment 20170105_020357.jpg


----------



## Lesso

That should minimize the popcorn bud. Looks real good.


----------



## Lesso

Is your plant spitting out trichomes yet?....all of mine are looking pretty frosty already.


----------



## 400watter

No trichome yet, lots of pistils plus the lemon smell is getting stronger every day. I wanted to trim a few days earlier but was a bit concerned that i would stress it too much with the heat we have had. The weather is a lot cooler now so temps are back to normal. I have topped once in veg, low stress trained, super cropped and finally lollipoped and cssh didn't care at all, she would perk back up within a couple hours.


----------



## Lesso

Thats what i have found too. I abuse it over and over and it keeps getting better for it.


----------



## 400watter

Cssh is very forgiving, i know i have done a few things that most would frown upon. I don't expect 'bigger' yield because i did some lollipoping ( i should have done it before the switch) but i kinda didn't have much of a choice imo. Being that it's the first sativa dominant i have tried inside there is a few things i will do a little different next time, the biggest thing that caught me of guard was the stretch and how dense the foilage was after, it has pretty much tripled in size in as many weeks plus she was very much nitrogen hungry during the  first few weeks of 12/12. I was expecting a good stretch but not quite as much as i got. It's all ok though i have plenty of head room left and good airflow bottom and top incase there is some more really hot days coming up. Everything i cut off the bottom was mainly stretched branches that were under developed compared to the rest of the plant. I think i did ok, there's still a nice big healthy canopy on top for cssh to focus on. All in all i may have added a little bit more time for her to finish or a slight  loss in final yield, just gotta wait and see.


----------



## 400watter

Another thing i have noticed too which is good, the tops that i pinched in several places because they were stretching more than others are more rigid now and full of knuckles. I add silica with every feed too which i find strengthens the branches a little more. There is a few branches that may buckle later on when the buds start too  bulk up and i was thinking i can just tie with string on the opposite side of the pot or the main trunk. Will see what happens over the next few weeks. The branches will most likely thicken up quite a bit over the next few weeks or so. Just trying to be prepared for the unexpected. And i dare not say that dreaded 'h' word.


----------



## Lesso

For our shared experience with this strain, as well as others around the interwebs, this strain seems very stable and consistent. My three plants are identical phenotypes. Honestly just looking at the canopy i cant tell where one begins and the others end. Ss1 was a little stunted but you wouldnt know it now. They look really Iook close to yours as well. Depending on the smoke, i would grow this again without hesitation. That says a lot for the breeder. The only other breeder i have found to be this consistent is HSO. I was going to run thier green crack next.


----------



## 400watter

I actually got my seed for free from herbies a couple of years ago. Like yourself if i like the smoke i will definitely be running it again, will have to get more seeds though but that's fine. I haven't found a bad word about delicious seeds online and all the smoke reports have been full of praise. I'm noticing more sativa looking leaves around the tips now which I'm very pleased about. I have some pyramid seeds white widow I'm considering running during a winter grow sometime. I didn't really find a lot of online grows with pyramid although the ones i did find were highly rated. I might start a grow journal next time. I also have some Wembley from pyramid also, big fan of bubblegum flavours. Lol


----------



## 400watter

Hmmm. Got me thinking now. I like the look of the hso purple trainwreck. I have only done indica dominant strains, a few indoors and a lot more outdoors. I tend to plant outdoor ones late spring early summer as i use pots and find it easier if they don't get too large plus i can move to a shaded area on really hot days. I would like some more experience with satvia dominant and purple trainwreck would be a good candidate for a winter grow (indoors)


----------



## Lesso

That purple trainwreck is amazing. I have grown 4 plants of it and it was incredible every time.


----------



## Lesso

Day 25 of 12\12
All is good. The auto purple haze is almost done im starting the flush on her. All the big buds are hardening up nicely and she smells pretty good. Biggest auto i have grown to date. Cssh is super lemony and fruity smelling. Almost a lemon mango? No skunkiness anymore. The buds are stacked up pretty nicely and the trichomes are bustin loose.
So...pics 

View attachment 20170106_180809.jpg


View attachment 20170106_180628.jpg


View attachment 20170106_180623.jpg


----------



## Lesso

More 

View attachment 20170106_180651.jpg


View attachment 20170106_180702.jpg


View attachment 20170106_180722.jpg


View attachment 20170106_180728.jpg


View attachment 20170106_180709.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

sweet!


----------



## 400watter

Nice job with the auto. I tried a couple auto outside once but didn't have much luck, a bird pulled them out when they were only a couple weeks old and when i got home they were all dead and dried out. Your cssh buds are a lot bigger than mine, although mine didn't really show any signs of bud formation until about 12 days of 12/12. It's coming along though. Will share a picture in a couple days.


----------



## Lesso

Yes do. I think mine are a couple of weeks ahead of yours.


----------



## Lesso

oldfogey8 said:


> sweet!



Thanks OF.


----------



## Lesso

TLC said:


> delayed response, but LOL!
> 
> Your stuff is looking awesome Lesso!



Thanks tlc.


----------



## 400watter

The start of day 23 12/12, 3 days after lollipop. I'm very happy with how everything has worked out so far. 

View attachment 20170108_204347.jpg


View attachment 20170108_204412.jpg


View attachment 20170108_204324.jpg


----------



## 400watter

Still stretching a little bit more. Had to move the light up about 2 inches today.


----------



## Lesso

Looks good


----------



## Lesso

Day 27.  Defoliated again today. I needed to clear out the two layers of fan leaves that were blocking the lower buds. I also needed to improve airflow through the canopy. There was a lot of debate about whether or not to defoliate your plants. I have a hypothesis about just that but i needed to clear all that foliage to allow light and air to reach half of the canopy that was being blocked. I plucked a 3 gallon bucket full of fan leaves and lower shoots and it looks like i havent made a dent. There were many light green buds under those shade leaves and now they can bask in the light and grow bigger than they would have otherwise. I also cleared a bunch of dead leaves from under the canopy as well. All in all the canopy looks great. The buds are quite frosty and smell like lemon mango. The last one is the auto purple. 
So...pics 

View attachment 20170108_175807.jpg


View attachment 20170108_175822.jpg


View attachment 20170108_175847.jpg


View attachment 20170108_163605.jpg


----------



## 400watter

Nice work Lesso, very impressive. I too was hesitant about trimming but cssh was really bushy and i feel better about having good airflow throughout the canopy, my personal opinion. To be honest i think i may have to do some more in a few days or so.


----------



## 400watter

I added a bit of cal mag today, been looking a bit deficient the last few days. My first thought was the light so I lifted it to 14 inches above and flushed, checked the ph runoff (steady 5.9) over the last 3 feeds. And not much changed so i think it might need a bit of mag. I don't think it's nitrogen because the bottom is very much green, plus i don't want to be adding nitrogen any more if i can help it. You can see what i mean on the top view picture above. Any ways I'm not stressing out just yet. Will see how the next few days go.


----------



## Lesso

Do you mean the yellowing? Very well could be CaMg. A lot of the suppliments have N in there as well. I found this plant to be N hungry even at this stage of flower.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> Nice work Lesso, very impressive. I too was hesitant about trimming but cssh was really bushy and i feel better about having good airflow throughout the canopy, my personal opinion. To be honest i think i may have to do some more in a few days or so.



I need to get under the canopy a little more. I was going to give it a few days due to all the plucking going on.


----------



## 400watter

I am using coco specific nutrients but my tap water is pretty soft so i I'm pretty certain it is cal mag. Plus it's only happening with the newer leaves. I haven't added any more nitrogen for the last 2 feeds because the bottom leaves are quite dark and healthy looking, not too dark though. I ran into a cal mag deficiency on my first indoor coco and it was more advanced before i figured out what was going on. This time I made sure i adjusted the light, flushed and test runoff before just adding more nutrients. It's very minor and should be back to normal within a couple days ( I hope ). I won't be surprised if cssh wants more nitrogen over the next couple weeks either. I'm starting to cut it back to every second or third feed and will see how it goes. I figured it best to try some calmag and see if the colour improves and only add nitrogen if the bottom part of her starts to fade a little bit. Trying to eliminate all possibilities without going stupid and adding extra stuff that isn't needed.


----------



## 400watter

BTW, i find it good to have a bit of space between the canopy and the medium. Makes it a lot easier to pick out the dead leaves before bugs start making a home, especially when you lst.


----------



## Rosebud

OMG this is beautiful... What a treat. Great job.


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## Lesso

Thanks WH and RB....i enjoy your grows as well.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> BTW, i find it good to have a bit of space between the canopy and the medium. Makes it a lot easier to pick out the dead leaves before bugs start making a home, especially when you lst.



Speaking of lst i like the training you are doing on yours. Are you going to separate them out anymore?


----------



## 400watter

Yes I will be adjusting and spreading out the canopy in the next couple of days. I wanted to give her a rest after the lollipop i did. I don't have a lot of room to move but i will try my best.


----------



## 400watter

I have a 342cfm exhaust fan hooked up to the carbon filter and cool tube, it tends to suck the sides in quite a bit but keeps temps down unless it gets 100+ for a few days in or more. I figured i would get the higher cfm and larger carbon filter if i wanted to get a 600w and bigger tent later on. That way the filter and fan is big enough to exhaust and i will only need a ballast, globe and small fan to exhaust the cool tube.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> I have a 342cfm exhaust fan hooked up to the carbon filter and cool tube, it tends to suck the sides in quite a bit but keeps temps down unless it gets 100+ for a few days in or more. I figured i would get the higher cfm and larger carbon filter if i wanted to get a 600w and bigger tent later on. That way the filter and fan is big enough to exhaust and i will only need a ballast, globe and small fan to exhaust the cool tube.



Good call. Spend the money once. Grow your build, build your grow.


----------



## 400watter

Hey Lesso, my cssh is starting to look better, it got worse since the last pictures i uploaded. Second feeding with calmag, just after lights out. I will continue adding it when i feed. The middle leaves are back to normal and the top is getting there. A few more days and cssh will be looking her happy self again. I thought i would post a pic if any one is reading as i had a hard time spotting a mag def the first time it happened to me and once you start to notice the slight discolouration it doesn't take long for it to get worse. I think i will still need to add a bit more nitrogen for the next week or more. I'm a bit hesitant yet for a couple days as I'm not sure if the calmag has any in it. 

View attachment 20170111_060943.jpg


----------



## 400watter

I will most likely cut off the leaves that are most affected in a few days or so. I know it's highly debatable but imho it does help to get a bit more light lower in the canopy, not saying that everyone should do it either. I do it sparingly about 4 weeks into 12 12 if it's blocking bud sites. I prefer to tuck but sometimes that can be a bit of a pain.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> I will most likely cut off the leaves that are most affected in a few days or so. I know it's highly debatable but imho it does help to get a bit more light lower in the canopy, not saying that everyone should do it either. I do it sparingly about 4 weeks into 12 12 if it's blocking bud sites. I prefer to tuck but sometimes that can be a bit of a pain.



Pluck it or tuck it i say. I think your plant will pull through just fine. Have you given a flush? Sometimes that helps a lot.


----------



## 400watter

Yes i did flush as soon as i noticed. Checked ph runoff  lifted the light to eliminate all possibilities before adding any extra nutes. I guess I'm stepping into hydro territory with this grow as i have to feed every day. The last couple grows i did with coco was closer to a soil feeding regime. As it took 2 to 3 days to dry out and i would feed/water. As you know cssh is very hungry and I'm feeding every day. I'm using calimagic which has no nitrogen so I'm gonna add a small amount of nitrogen when i feed her in the morning. She hasn't had any nitrogen for about 4 days now and will most likely be wanting a small amount m


----------



## 400watter

This is what dialing in a strain is all about. At least i will be prepared when i run cssh next time. A couple little hiccups this time but nothing too serious.


----------



## Lesso

Nothing you arent handling.


----------



## 400watter

Thanks Lesso, I'm still learning as i go but it does get a little easier each time.


----------



## Lesso

Day 30 flower.
Everything is healthy and on schedule. It Smells incredible in my tent. I wanted to give some perspective of the canopy. I have several dozen 4 to 9 inch colas. I think these will finish as coke can sized colas.There are also several small buds at just the top of the screen. Those will be golfballs when finished i think. This is a fun way to grow. Im chopping the auto within the week i think. They are eating and drinking on a good pace. 
So.....pics 

View attachment 20170111_162953_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20170111_163021.jpg


View attachment 20170111_163008.jpg


----------



## 400watter

WOW! You sure know how to treat them ladies Lesso. &#9786;


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> WOW! You sure know how to treat them ladies Lesso. &#9786;



Thanks 400.


----------



## 400watter

Hi lesso, my cssh is looking much better now. And is starting to get some trichome production happening. The smell is very much lemony and something i can't quite put my finger on. It's kinda like a cookie, sweet savory almost edible. Haha.


----------



## Lesso

TLC said:


> I bet you cant stop opening up that tent and peekin in on those luscious ladies!
> 
> Simply impressive so far, truly.
> 
> Nice work.



Thanks tlc. And yes im in there twice a day sometimes.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> Hi lesso, my cssh is looking much better now. And is starting to get some trichome production happening. The smell is very much lemony and something i can't quite put my finger on. It's kinda like a cookie, sweet savory almost edible. Haha.



Good to hear.


----------



## Lesso

Day 35. Everything is still good. It is time to take down the auto. The colas are huge. It got a little tall so the tops are all dense and the bottoms are fluffy from being so far from the light. The tester bud i took 4 days ago smoked beautifully. It should be a decent yield for a freebie auto. The cssh are looking damn near perfect. I have a little more than a month left on them. Frost on everything. So...pics 

View attachment 20170116_100635.jpg


View attachment 20170116_100658.jpg


View attachment 20170116_100711.jpg


View attachment 20170116_100624.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Love that canopy!


----------



## Lesso

bombbudpuffa said:


> Love that canopy!



Thanks! I was worried that it was too thick, but once i defoliated it was spot on.


----------



## 400watter

Nice work lesso. Gonna be full of baseball bat buds in no time.


----------



## 400watter

I gave my cssh a good flush at lights on yesterday with about 12 gallons of 5.8 ph water only. I'm going to add a dose of bloom, pk, rhizosphere and fulvic humic to an ec reading of 1.4 at lights on and keep a close eye on her. The new bud leaves are looking good and no more damage to the bottom half. I'm gonna go easy on the calmag as i shouldn't really have to add any according to my water hardness plus i don't want any lock out either. The coco will most likely need a bit of a cal mag boost because of the flush but i will assess that at lights on today or tomorrow depending on how she looks. I think i may change my nutrients next grow. She is starting to bulk up but a bit slower than i expected. Will update with a picture in a few days if your interested.


----------



## 400watter

Hi Lesso, I hope all is well. I thought i better start another post instead of filling up your journal with my cssh. Its under 400's critical super silver haze in general indoor growing. Feel free to check it out if you like. I will be checking in on your journal from time to time. I will try and update mine a couple times a week. Good luck


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> Hi Lesso, I hope all is well. I thought i better start another post instead of filling up your journal with my cssh. Its under 400's critical super silver haze in general indoor growing. Feel free to check it out if you like. I will be checking in on your journal from time to time. I will try and update mine a couple times a week. Good luck


I will check it out. Not that i minded you posting in this thread. Its good to have company.


----------



## 400watter

I'm still following your journal. Looking forward to your updates. You truly do have a green thumb and your girls are definitely thanking you for it.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> I'm still following your journal. Looking forward to your updates. You truly do have a green thumb and your girls are definitely thanking you for it.



Thanks for saying so


----------



## oldfogey8

nice dense canopy. i always fight myself over trying to give the plants space to grow and getting more harvestable buds. the struggle is real...


----------



## Lesso

oldfogey8 said:


> nice dense canopy. i always fight myself over trying to give the plants space to grow and getting more harvestable buds. the struggle is real...



Yes it is


----------



## Lesso

Day 42 of 12\12.
I have changed out the resivior and given the plants a flush. They are done stacking now and should start really fattening up well. The leaves are healthy and there is no sign of deficiencies. I figure 4 to 5 weeks till chop time. I still havent chopped the purple haze. I have yet to see any amber trichs. I will chop soon though. 
So...pics 

View attachment 20170123_102155.jpg


View attachment 20170123_102206.jpg


View attachment 20170123_102212.jpg


View attachment 20170123_102218.jpg


View attachment 20170123_102224.jpg


View attachment 20170123_102234.jpg


----------



## 400watter

Looking very good. I noticed you have a couple tops that have shot up a little more than most. I have about 4 that have done the same only an inch or 2 though, no problems there. I think they will produce the biggest buds though as the stem is very thick.


----------



## Lesso

During stretch the stems got too thick to tie down or tuck on those. But its ok by me.


----------



## 400watter

I bet they will be the best buds though. I can adjust my tops a little bit but not much. Got about 4 or 5 dominant ones i have pulled to the side a little and moved some skinnier ones closer to the light in the hopes to even everything out a little more. Will be tweaking it every few days over the next couple weeks. It can get frustrating with all the string attached to the pot, branches and trunk. Looks quite funny come harvest time. i use fluorescent string as it's easy to see. Unfortunately i only have pink left. Lol.


----------



## Lesso

Its definitely worth the effort to train them in the end.


----------



## Lesso

Day 49.
Ss1 is showing calcium deficiency. Yesterday i flushed with a light cal mag solution. Looks like she will pull through. The brown spots have not spread so far.  The plant was always sickly. This is where i usually run into problems week 6 through 8 i usually see spots on the leaves. Oh well pics... 

View attachment 20170130_194659.jpg


View attachment 20170130_194704.jpg


View attachment 20170130_194722.jpg


View attachment 20170130_194727.jpg


View attachment 20170130_194732.jpg


View attachment 20170130_194738.jpg


----------



## 400watter

Thanks for sharing Lesso. Will be keeping a close eye on my cssh now. I had some yellowing of leaves but right down the bottom of the canopy and they just fell. Your buds are looking really good. When i had a slight cal mag issue it pretty much went away after the first flush and dose with calmag. Although the affected leaves didn't get better i cut them off about a week later once they died back a little (the canopy looked a lot nicer after that lol). Your girls are looking very happy to say the least and you rectified the issue straight away. I wouldn't think some deficient leaves this late in flower would have much of an effect on final yield? Looks like you have plenty more healthy ones in the canopy.


----------



## Lesso

I suspect any effect on yield would be minimal. I have about 3 weeks to go and like you said i caught it early enough. That plant had always been sensitive to ph swings and when i did a res change the ph got down to 5.5. The plant prefers 6.0. The other two plants are more forgiving.


----------



## 400watter

I'm away for the rest of this week so i have left my girlfriend in charge of looking after mine. Hopefully she don't kill it. Lol. I gave her instructions on what to do so should be fine. Haha fingers crossed.


----------



## Lesso

Good luck to you


----------



## Lesso

Day 56 from 12/12
There is still a noticable cal deficiency on ss1. Ss2 is starting to yellow out as well. Looking at trichomes, i am only a couple of weeks from chopping down. I have mostly cloudy with 25 percent clear. No amber. I typically chop when they are cloudy with 10 percent amber. So i am 3 weeks out probably. The smell is fantastic as well as is resin production. The 1k hps has all the buds super dense. They are rock hard all the way down to the screen. They didnt get quite as big as i hoped, but that may be due to all the pruning i did in flower. Looking at them now i dont think i will pull more than 24 oz. So short of my goal of 32 oz. It was a tall order, a new strain to me, and no co2 enrichment. Co2 enrichment is something i will learn for future grows. Maybe some kind folks here would be willing to teach me. As for the deficiency...its a little late to be worried now. The damage is done. So....pics 

View attachment 20170206_101855.jpg


View attachment 20170206_101902.jpg


View attachment 20170206_101921.jpg


View attachment 20170206_101928.jpg


View attachment 20170206_101933.jpg


View attachment 20170206_101939.jpg


View attachment 20170206_101943.jpg


View attachment 20170206_101947.jpg


----------



## grass hopper

very nice looking canopy lesso. full house!! u still have 3 weeks. looking forward to more pics. looks great to me..


----------



## Lesso

grass hopper said:


> very nice looking canopy lesso. full house!! u still have 3 weeks. looking forward to more pics. looks great to me..



Thanks gh!


----------



## 400watter

Nice big colas there Lesso. I'm still having a bit of a cal mag issue myself. Upped the dosage to every feed. Most likely lack of experience but I'm still learning and I'm not all that concerned tbh unless it gets worse. Lol.


----------



## Lesso

Im thinking its a combo of ph swing and salt build up.


----------



## Dan789

Lesso, you've really filled that tent with goodness, very nice.


----------



## Lesso

Dan789 said:


> Lesso, you've really filled that tent with goodness, very nice.



Thank you dan. Couple of weeks left for them to fatten up.


----------



## Lesso

Day 63 of 12/12
The cal / ph problem is all fixed. The defects have stopped spreading. I have been ranging between 6.1 and 5.9. For this strain it seems to be the sweet spot. Ppms have been ranging between 1250 and 1050. I feel like the worst part of the grow is over and they are free to fatten up and mature over these next two weeks. Im probably not going to do a flush but i will keep the ppms to a respectable level and keep running the finisher that i have been running. The cssh seem to respond well to it now that ph is in check. The colas are getting fuller and still very dense. The mango lemon smell is intoxicating. I cant wait to dig into them after a nice cure. Frost production is through the roof and we are still 25 percent clear trichomes. Checking the plants in the back can be a pain. In the future i will acquire an apollo tent with the side zippers so i can more access the rear of the screen. This tent has had it.  It has served me well for 4 or 5 years now. This has been a mostly trouble free grow. Surprising seeing as this is my first attempt at scrog. 
So...pics 

View attachment 20170213_185537.jpg


View attachment 20170213_185636.jpg


View attachment 20170213_185543.jpg


View attachment 20170213_185552.jpg


View attachment 20170213_185548.jpg


View attachment 20170213_185605.jpg


View attachment 20170213_185616.jpg


View attachment 20170213_185557.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Just a stupid side note.....Reading back through the journal, i just realized i flipped them to 12-12 on december 12th [12/12]. Totally did that by accident.


----------



## 400watter

Getting very close. I flipped mine on the 16/12. I'm waiting on the first signs of amber and i will feed just water for 10 to 14 days and then chop. Mine isn't drinking as much so I've cut back the nutrients a bit and am now doing feed/water every day or 2. Looking great lesso. Wouldn't have thought this was your first attempt at scrog well done.


----------



## Lesso

Thanks 400. Mine arent drinking as much as before either.


----------



## Lesso

Thanks tlc!


----------



## Lesso

Im cloudy n clear. Havent found ambers yet.
Some random buds from the canopy. 

View attachment 20170217_114702.jpg


View attachment 20170217_114636.jpg


View attachment 20170217_114520.jpg


View attachment 20170217_114434.jpg


View attachment 20170217_114426.jpg


View attachment 20170217_114413.jpg


View attachment 20170217_114403.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Some trichomes....as close as i can get on camera. 

View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-17-12-06-48.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-17-12-08-29.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-17-12-06-38.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-17-12-07-03.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-17-12-05-59.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-17-12-05-53.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-17-12-05-31.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-17-12-05-11.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

Holy moly!


----------



## Lesso

oldfogey8 said:


> Holy moly!



Hahaha...


----------



## grass hopper

i liked "holy buffalo balls" better.  lol.. very niceity nice!!! shut off flower light. put on a white or a construction light. get much truer, better colors. great closeups and great job on the scrog!!


----------



## Lesso

Thank you gh....will do. Maybe monday.


----------



## Lesso

sarbmu said:


> Pmsl you should invest in a decent camera and also take note of your plants needs as it is blatantly obvious you have od'ed on the nutes and as for solid colas, i would say solid budlets.
> Shockingly bad growing skills.
> Sarbmu



Im actually all about constructive criticism from people who know what they are talking about. It is a valid way to improve ones skills. But, when an obviously butthurt imbecile just comes along to take revenge swings after being exposed as a fraud? Its easy to ignore any assessment they could possibly have made. Have fun making up a new screen name daftpunk\multifarious. You will keep being exposed because your posts are garbage.


----------



## Lesso

Day 70 of 12/12
Still mostly cloudy and clear on the trichomes. Im starting to see some foxtailing and so far no nanners. Im looking forward to chopping any day now. Im now using a lower ppms at 900 and keeping the ph between 5.9 and 6.1. All in all i could prob harvest any time i want to at this point but im waiting for a little amber. 
So...pics 

View attachment 20170220_101223.jpg


View attachment 20170220_101031~2.jpg


View attachment 20170220_101055~2.jpg


View attachment 20170220_101049~2.jpg


View attachment 20170220_101101~2.jpg


View attachment 20170220_101114~2.jpg


View attachment 20170220_101119~2.jpg


View attachment 20170220_101145~2.jpg


View attachment 20170220_101159~2.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Oops took them upsidedown. Sorry youll have to turn your devices upside down lol.


----------



## Lesso

Close 

View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-20-11-13-12.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-20-11-13-37.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Lesso not there but she is looking done imho. I got a pheno that will never throw amber, just cloudy and clears. Had to figure her out over 5-6 turns to find the right day, she was not giving up good clues. Nice gooey too, great work man.


----------



## oldfogey8

I grew a Thai strain that never got much amber even after 13 weeks in flower. It foxtailed a whole bunch too. Great looking herb, Lesso. Can barely see the buds past all those trichomes.


----------



## 400watter

Hey Lesso, My cssh isn't showing any ambers I'm on day 67. It's mostly cloudy with a bit of clear here and there. I'm gonna start flushing in a few days as she is already starting to yellow. I will most likely chop around day 84. Hopefully i will see some amber very soon.


----------



## Lesso

Thanks for the kind words guys. If i dont see any ambers by day 77 im gonna chop. I had a purple trainwreck that did the same. Never threw ambers out. Im also on nanner alert. Ime when i have seen foxtails sometimes there have been pollen sacs spouted as well.


----------



## 400watter

They are looking very tasty, how's the smell coming along now?. My one has a bit of foxtail. I put a picture up in my last post on my journal. I will be sure to keep am eye out, I didn't know foxtail can be a sign of nanners. I thought it was somewhat of a sativa characteristic of the temp gets a bit higher towards the end of the cycle.


----------



## Lesso

Smell is 10 out of 10. I hope it keeps the fruitiness through the cure. Foxtailing isnt necessarily a sign of pollen sacs. I was saying that when the plant starts foxtailing is when i have seen the nanners pop up. One does not make the other happen.


----------



## 400watter

The smell is very complex. It's sugary sweet yet kind of earthy incense and lemon/mango fruity all at the same time. I really like it. I really liked the taste of bubble bomb and i can't wait to try some cssh after a good cure, from the smell I think this one will be very close if not better.


----------



## Lesso

I sampled a lower bud that i quick dried.....awesome.


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir if it is not pollinated and getting within about 2 weeks of death it will self, it's a recessive gene in cannabis and will get activated. Thats why you try to get it at the peak of ripeness. Sadly some of the poly-hybrids don't show sign well and it may take a few grows to get them figured out. Good luck lesso and green mojo....don't let a nanner catch ya :aok:


----------



## Sin inc

Wow lesso thats one hell of a grow . Very nice ladies I want to see more from u sir


----------



## Lesso

Sin inc said:


> Wow lesso thats one hell of a grow . Very nice ladies I want to see more from u sir



Will do.  Thanks for saying so


----------



## Lesso

Kraven said:


> Yes sir if it is not pollinated and getting within about 2 weeks of death it will self, it's a recessive gene in cannabis and will get activated. Thats why you try to get it at the peak of ripeness. Sadly some of the poly-hybrids don't show sign well and it may take a few grows to get them figured out. Good luck lesso and green mojo....don't let a nanner catch ya :aok:



Do You think im there on this grow? I have to chop tomorrow or next week.


----------



## 400watter

Looking forward to your smoke report when finished.


----------



## Kraven

Lesso said:


> Do You think im there on this grow? I have to chop tomorrow or next week.



I think tomorrow will be 73 days Lesso. I'll be honest it's really hard to tell from the pic's since they are under HPS. The macro is the same issue. If you look at the top, middle and lowers do you see any of the trichs dying or looking like they are "old". 10 weeks is about where most hybrid strains will fall, sat heavy longer of course. I have some that finish at 57 days too so it is really strain dependent. If she looks done, but the trichs are cloudy with no amber she may be a pheno that just doesn't show amber, I too have a few strains that do that.

To answer your question, at 73 days she should smoke well, she may not be at the her peak [that takes a few runs to figure out]....but the farther you go now the more of a "couch lock" smoke will be the result....to a point then the smoke degrades fast. I have never been one to say yes chop, since I wasn't there the whole grow and looking at them myself, but I will give you the best information I have to help you decide whats best. Peace


----------



## Lesso

I found a couple of nanners this am so i went ahead and chopped. Also the tops all turned purple over night. I mustve caused a cold snap in the tent.....oh well. Spilt milk at this point. Its about halfway trimmed....slow going as i am a one man team.


----------



## 400watter

Lesso said:


> I found a couple of nanners this am so i went ahead and chopped. Also the tops all turned purple over night. I mustve caused a cold snap in the tent.....oh well. Spilt milk at this point. Its about halfway trimmed....slow going as i am a one man team.



Do you like to trim before drying? I do and i find it a lot easier.  I took a couple little popcorn samples from mine to try in a few days time. They were mostly cloudy under the scope. I have a cheap version of the 420 scope i bought from eBay a few years ago. It has 60 to 100x magnification with a little led light. I find it works well for me. I have had another look for tric colours at lights out and I'm noticing slight amber in a few buds. I will start flushing in a few days time for a week to 2. Good luck with with the harvest Lesso.


----------



## Lesso

Yes i trim each branch then hang dry. I found it to be easier.


----------



## Dan789

Lesso, those trichs look great & really plump.  I feel that at chop it's just keep on till done, with most of the stress gone.       :fly:


----------



## Lesso

We are chopped down now. Everything is drying out. The tent is scrapped to be recycled\reused for reflectors for filming. Once cured i will post the yield. I will also give a full smoke report and grow evaluation. I have some things that i would do differently next time. ...like not have as thick a canopy....i had way more fluffy bud at the bottom of the screen than i had even realized. Overall though it looks like i have about 20 to 24 ozs based on past experience. The buds are so gooey that i had to have four pairs of scissors and took turns soaking them in alcohol. The scissors were actually glued together at one point. We shall see what a proper cure brings.


----------



## 400watter

Haha I know what you mean by sticky. I was adjusting a couple colas on my cssh the other day and accidently brushed the back of my hand on another bud, it was like I had a lump of glue stuck to the back of my hand.


----------



## 400watter

Great work Lesso. I hope you enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------



## AGuy

Lesso said:


> I found a couple of nanners this am so i went ahead and chopped. Also the tops all turned purple over night. I mustve caused a cold snap in the tent.....oh well. Spilt milk at this point. Its about halfway trimmed....slow going as i am a one man team.



Enjoyed this GJ. Very pretty.

Use the same temp/humidity gauge as seen in one of your posts on the first page. Come to hate mine, it's quite off from the 2 analog's I have set-up.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> Great work Lesso. I hope you enjoy the fruits of your labour.



Thank you


----------



## Lesso

AGuy said:


> Enjoyed this GJ. Very pretty.
> 
> Use the same temp/humidity gauge as seen in one of your posts on the first page. Come to hate mine, it's quite off from the 2 analog's I have set-up.



The rh was never right but the temp was spot on for me.


----------



## Lesso

We are at 62 percent rh in the jars. Now they get a couple of humidity packs and go for longterm storage and curing. The weight was a surprising 813 grams.  I didnt expect that much weight but most of what is in the jars is smallish dense nugs and it should lose just a bit more moisture through the cure. Not much more however prob about 8 more grams or 1%. Smoke report after the cure. I can tell you this though.......wow. Perfect sativa hybrid type of high. Very uplifting.  Euphoric even. The smell as it sits right now is lemon pledge all the way. When it goes through the grinder i gives off a mango smell. The taste is lemony but not developed. Still a bit grassy as it hasnt had the full cure. More later. By the way those are half gallon jars.  I left the water bottle for scale. 

View attachment 20170303_230255.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

the fruits of your labor look awesome. smallish dense nuggets do the trick for me. thanks for sharing this journal.


----------



## Lesso

oldfogey8 said:


> the fruits of your labor look awesome. smallish dense nuggets do the trick for me. thanks for sharing this journal.



Thanks O.F. small nugs fit perfectly in my pipe lol.


----------



## Kraven

Very nice work lesso, 800+ is a good haul. Keep up the good work brother. Thank you for sharing you work. Peace


----------



## Lesso

Kraven said:


> Very nice work lesso, 800+ is a good haul. Keep up the good work brother. Thank you for sharing you work. Peace



Thanks kraven. I have an outdoor grow comin up soon that i will try and post.


----------



## Snook

The jars tell the tale.  I'd be a happy farmer if I made all that goodness.
Right on Lesso!


----------



## 400watter

Awesom work lesso. Just finished my harvest today. Smoked some of the scissor hash in my vaporizer and it is a great uplifting high. Tasted like lemon with a hint of spice. CSSH FTW.


----------



## Lesso

400watter said:


> Awesom work lesso. Just finished my harvest today. Smoked some of the scissor hash in my vaporizer and it is a great uplifting high. Tasted like lemon with a hint of spice. CSSH FTW.



Thats a good description. I have a couple of ounces of kief from the trim to smoke or make gummies with. Let us know how much you ended up with.


----------



## Lesso

Snook said:


> The jars tell the tale.  I'd be a happy farmer if I made all that goodness.
> Right on Lesso!



Thanks...im pretty satisfied with that yield.


----------



## Lesso

Ok so as promised here is the final post on this journal containing a smoke report. The buds are cured to 62% and are stable. I grew 3 plants and this strain seems to be very stable in phenotype. This strain is sativa dominant and i found it easy to grow in my system. Took it to 70 or so days of flower and cut with 10 percent amber to 90 percent cloudy trichs.

Yeild: very good...almost 2 lbs in a 4x4

Flavor: lemony and peppery. Fruity exhale.

Buzz: sativa all the way. Social and euphoric. Effects are onset almost immediately with no delayed/creeper effects. Those who are fans of satori will be satisfied. Lasts 2 to 3 hours leaving the user relaxed at the end.

Odor: lemon pledge and mango. A slight black pepper hint when buds are broken open.

Bag appeal: bright green with striking orange hairs. Super frosty and truly top shelf.

All in all this has been a treat to grow and smoke. I would definitely grow again.


----------



## AGuy

Hot dawg fella! And all in 3 gallon containers? I ask no more. I believe! Like your grow a lot sir, kinda would like to do the same just with 1 or 2 less plants. That canopy is/was fantastic.


----------



## JustUs

Terrific grow. I signed up here because I'm doing the same strain and kinda similar. It will be a version of a Hempy I think with cloth pots and perlite/coir. A first time thing for me. I'm so glad I decided to look up CSSH and SCROG another time before I got too far. I'm stoked about my freebie seed. Lol.


----------



## JustUs

I saw you last grow too just because. Leds can really rock if they are decent ones. Buds are harder and thicker. Unfortunately mine was snagged from a friends place so it is regular HID for awhile anyways.


----------



## Lesso

JustUs said:


> I saw you last grow too just because. Leds can really rock if they are decent ones. Buds are harder and thicker. Unfortunately mine was snagged from a friends place so it is regular HID for awhile anyways.



Hids definitely get the job done. Good luck with your ccsh. One of my fav all time strains.


----------



## Shiloh

Well,  am fulllyvaxxed7p


----------

